# George on sale



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4065089.htm#pdpProductReviews

This is cheap for a george, what a good bank holiday deal :doublesho


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a bargain!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

makes me want another :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah ********, just bought a reconditioned one from cleanstore for the same price.


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

oh no that's bad luck Bustanut, I was going to buy one last Saturday for £200 but thought it was a bit much so waited and seen this today and couldn't believe my eyes bought it straight away and thought i would share the wealth with you guys.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

its the same price as a normal henry thats a damn bargain ! if only i had a spare 120 as all my house carpets need doing and the mrs car


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Bugger, I have 2 already... wonder if 3 would be too many? 

Paid £155 for a new one just a few weeks back... wish I'd waited now. That is a fantastic price.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got to get myself over to argos tomorrow to get one of these, great forum :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great price. Looks as if that is the basic kit, I presume you can easily buy the extra stuff but where is the best place


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Stop tempting me to spend money I don't actually have!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PeanuckleJive said:


> Stop tempting me to spend money I don't actually have!


Haha I just text the bf to tell him, his words were "step away from the George"


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Great price. Looks as if that is the basic kit, I presume you can easily buy the extra stuff but where is the best place


What else would you need??


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

you don't need anything extra everything comes in it its the full kit.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

lanky659 said:


> you don't need anything extra everything comes in it its the full kit.


Thanks - perfect timing as I've been looking for an excuse to get one


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

No worries nortonski, My car is getting treated to a deep clean tomorrow cant wait :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

lanky659 said:


> No worries nortonski, My car is getting treated to a deep clean tomorrow cant wait :thumb:


Just reserved for collection, you also get a £10 Argos voucher with any spend over £100!! Bargain...lol

Enjoy the deep clean bud!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Just seen an advert on TV for Argos, if you spend over £100 you get a free £10 voucher.

Might be able to get some extra kit for nothing. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

nortonski said:


> What else would you need??


Fair enough, I thought there was different kits in addition to the basic model


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Thanks lanky659 
£109.00 incl £10..00 Voucher back "snap their arms of" Argos should be interesting Tommorow with all the detailed cars outside.


----------



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

just forked out 200 for one from argos lastweek just p***ed me off hahaha


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

no worries Subc, absolute bargain and like you say with the voucher its even better. such a great deal


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Be carefully Argos are the masters of missing some extras out think you got the same model can't see the small attachment for car seats but if you call direct to the maker they will confirm if full kit from argos


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

kevink said:


> just forked out 200 for one from argos lastweek just p***ed me off hahaha


Buy another for £119 then take it back with the £200 receipt for a refund...


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

What's the difference between this one (below) and the one at argos? Is one better than the other?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271101294718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah thats what my mate said i never thought of it well i thought they could trace it so thats the plan for tomorrow


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Lanky, I've just reserved the last one at my local store :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I work for hrg get 10% off woop 
But got my vax 6 months ago : (


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Sold the vax 6131 last night after 7 months of age , having reserved the George . Picked it up tonight and I,m well happy .

£50 for the 6131 ...........result when I only paid £40 .


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Is there any kit less than the refurbed ones with the A26 kit? Wondering which one is more worthwhile?

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7666

Stainless Steel Lower Nozzle Extraction Tube
Stainless Steel Extension Tube
Stainless Steel Extraction Trigger Bend Tube
1.9m Bayonet Hose
3m Cleantec Extraction Hose
275mm Fishtail Extraction Nozzle
300mm Combination Floor Tool
100mm Upholstery Extraction Nozzle
300mm Dual Scrub/Wet Pick Up Nozzle
Cleantec Trigger Valve and Spray Tube
Tritex Filter
Double Taper Hose/Tool Adaptor
150mm Upholstery Nozzle
150mm Slide on Brush for Upholstery Nozzle
240mm Crevice Tool
65mm Soft Dusting Brush


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

interesting video for the vac


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Must...resist...


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Post deleted


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

cbred said:


> Sold the vax 6131 last night after 7 months of age , having reserved the George . Picked it up tonight and I,m well happy .
> 
> £50 for the 6131 ...........result when I only paid £40 .


So did the george come with the car tool with the trigger for cleaning solution?


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

I picked mine up last night and mine came with the a26a kit and a bottle of free shampoo everything you need is in the box and for £119 and a free £10 voucher your laughing really hope this helps


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Reserved for collection.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it that much better than the Vax which is £99 then?


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Reserved the last one at my nearest Argos , cracking deal!


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

Got mine this morning already done hall carpet and car mat's it does come with everything you need this was my concern but no worries it's all there even the small extraction tool for the car and 4 bags and shampoo it's bloody great!!!!!!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Does everyone just used this for washing or as a normal vacuum too?


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

bigup said:


> Does everyone just used this for washing or as a normal vacuum too?


it does both also come's with dirt filter and 4 dust bag's great deal


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Tempted now lol

Got a vax 6131 too


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

BOOM, off to go pick one up. Was huming & hawing for ages to get one, too good a deal to let slide past :thumb:


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

just collected mine,wife thinks i'm sad when the highlight of easter is getting a new vac.was quoted £60 last week to clean the lounge carpet so it is a bargain.
the lad who served me in argos asked why have 5 people bought these today,no idea.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Just picked mine up 

Chuffed


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just reserved one, thanks alot!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Stairs and hallway clean... My wife thinks I'm mental!

I'm very happy


----------



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

since i bought mine last week full price i went and bought another and returned it using the other receipt  80 quid better off now haha


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

kevink said:


> since i bought mine last week full price i went and bought another and returned it using the other receipt  80 quid better off now haha


LOL nice move!


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got mine this morning thanks to DW legend


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks

Got the last one for miles - and a £10 voucher - cannot be bad!


----------



## Blackvenom (Nov 27, 2012)

Pick one up tomorrow for £40 used once  seems there have a good following. Will go with my Henry and hetti


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Reserved.Only problem is who will get to use it first!


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Thats another winging its way to me from Argooos couldnt resist,
Any reccomendations for the Shampoo I use Autosmart Brisk in my "Old" Machine.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

reserved! last one locally, will pick up tomorrow morning! haha sad that im excited to buy a hoover/vac


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Really tempted !
If someone gives me £70 for my 6 month old vax am getting one!


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

Just reserved one! So glad you found this. Been tempted by the cleanstore refurb for a while now. Thanks!!


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

In case Argus run out Amazon are doing the same price.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

kevink said:


> just forked out 200 for one from argos lastweek just p***ed me off hahaha


Buy a new one at £119 and take it back the next day with your £200 receipt!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just picked mine up this morning, I'd been looking at them for a while so couldn't resist at that price.

Many thanks to the OP for spotting this.


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

glad your all happy with your purchase can not believe they went down that low still, bargain of the year for sure :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tiggersmith said:


> Buy a new one at £119 and take it back the next day with your £200 receipt!


With in 30 days if the item is not exempt they will give you the diffrence


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

What's the difference between this and a Henry? Just reserved the last one at my local Argos, cheers lads!


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

What a great piece of kit - tried it out on the house hall way carpet- what a difference!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> What's the difference between this and a Henry? Just reserved the last one at my local Argos, cheers lads!


Henry isn't a wet vac.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

fulcrumer said:


> What a great piece of kit - tried it out on the house hall way carpet- what a difference!


Ha ha, just done mine as well. Also tried the hard floor attachment. Love it, top piece of kit. I can't believe the crap it's pulled out of the carpet.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

What it like as a dry vac for home.? 

Compared To miele vacuum?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I had a mate that had one of its family for years as a dry vac near passed out at the amount of crap when he tried a dyson that came out of his carpet
I have bought one as a wet/shampoo vac but wouldnt give up my dry one for the house, ie dyson.or your Miele by reputation,


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Woooo


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

none left im my local store


----------



## Woodsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Just reserved the last one at my local argos. Alarm is set, i'll be there first thing to collect. Cracking bargain!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a great price for the George, I remember paying close to £280 a few years back for mine.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

fulcrumer said:


> In case Argus run out Amazon are doing the same price.
> 
> Numatic GVE370-2GREEN George Bagged Cylinder 3 in 1 Vacuum Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Thats not the direct link but the £119.00 one shows in the side bar and says dispatched in 1 to 2 months....:lol:


----------



## dieseloil (Jul 8, 2010)

Just got mine yesterday, only one more left in the Durham store.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

bazz said:


> none left im my local store


Get one delivered for £3.95 (and a tenner voucher) or get one from Amazon at the same price with free delivery!


----------



## JoshB197 (Nov 18, 2012)

You can't get them deliverd it says there not available for home delivery


----------



## JoshB197 (Nov 18, 2012)

You can't get them deliverd it says there not available for home delivery


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

JoshB197 said:


> You can't get them deliverd it says there not available for home delivery


Well i did ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Argos ebay shop had them in on first day i think but only 6 as it had ended fast.

Certainly could be good for many if home delivery is working again as it was store pick up only before.


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

I fetched 2 on Saturday ive had my old numatic for 4 years now so its a bit long in the tooth so i thought id get 2 new ones for the price of one even did me two transactions so i got two vouchers .result.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

whoops... i pressed the order button :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

james_death said:


> The Argos ebay shop had them in on first day i think but only 6 as it had ended fast.
> 
> Certainly could be good for many if home delivery is working again as it was store pick up only before.


No stock from delivery where houses it not broken


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just been and collected mine... Like a kid with a new toy. I want to wetvac everything!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Got mine today...and put it to work immediately.

Befores:

















50/50 (poor photo)









Done

















Matt


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheers for the heads up, sadly none available at Argos locally so I ordered on amazon.

Not to fussed if I have to wait a month or so as its a cracking deal just hope they come good now! :thumb:

I normally borrow one off a guy I know, such a capable machine so will be a very good investment!


----------



## astraturbz (Jul 16, 2012)

picked mine up yesterday.

woop woop


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, picked mine up, last one around me!!!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Picked mine up at the weekend. Yet to use him!


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Has anyone used the shampoo that came with it? How do you rate it?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Murzo said:


> Has anyone used the shampoo that came with it? How do you rate it?


It's ok. I can't really say anymore than that as I've hardly used it. I did try it with some other APC, and it foamed up inside poor Henry and seeped out of the top


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Just picked mine up - be warned though the Argos price went up this morning to £199! luckily I had reserved it last night at £119


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Dift said:


> it foamed up inside poor Henry and seeped out of the top


Henry? That could have been the problem! :lol:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I meant George 

Been a long day


----------



## antman_1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I reserved one last night and sent my old dear to pick it up. But when she got there it had gone back up to 200 ponies. *******s got to take it back now!


----------



## grafter (Apr 3, 2013)

antman_1 said:


> I reserved one last night and sent my old dear to pick it up. But when she got there it had gone back up to 200 ponies. *******s got to take it back now!


If u show Argos that u reserved the George when it was priced at £119 they will refund u the difference mate


----------



## antman_1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I went back in for a chat and a copy of the email then send me and they refunded the difference.

Had a bit a play with it today, I only hoovered the car out and it was mega powerful! 

Got a new mondeo to fully go over tomorrow so ill see how it goes.


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

The link in the first post says £199 ... Has it gone back up in price?


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

yeah was at £119 on offer for the bank holiday and went back up tuesday night to original price


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Balls.


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Just bought a hetty for £109!


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Murzo said:


> Has anyone used the shampoo that came with it? How do you rate it?


today i allowed my brother to use it on his car seats! what a job this done, the dirt that was removed was unreal and having never used this before i topped the chamber up full but very little was needed to do a car, and setup is a doddle to switch between wet vac and hoover modes, what a bargain this was.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mines still the daddy lol

http://www.numatic.co.uk/products4.aspx?id=80


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Only £5 more than it was when it was on offer, but it has been refurbed
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...sionshopping&gclid=CJng5dLUtrYCFQLHtAodYHQAfA
or £179 for a new one
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...sionshopping&gclid=CJfOtLHVtrYCFWTMtAodzEQAew


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

burtross said:


> Cheers for the heads up, sadly none available at Argos locally so I ordered on amazon.
> 
> Not to fussed if I have to wait a month or so as its a cracking deal just hope they come good now! :thumb:
> 
> I normally borrow one off a guy I know, such a capable machine so will be a very good investment!


Had an update from amazon today should get between 15-17th April so not such a bad wait after all!


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought one on the argos offer - had to travel 50 miles to get it though! All my local ones were sold out!

Jordan


----------

